# Anybody Rethinking Their Renovation?



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_mUyEA-aKI


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sweet vid.

I'm pretty sure that's how @Mightyquinn had his yard rebuilt.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Sweet vid.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's how @Mightyquinn had his yard rebuilt.


LOL!! I wish I had even done some of that to my lawn when the house was built :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Not to that extent but I was able to do something similar with my back yard. My home is built on a hill with a walkout basement. The back yard sloped down about 8 ft between the basement level and the property line 50 ft away. When they expropriated the homes behind us in order to build a new 4 lane road that was 40 ft down the hill, they built up the property. We brought in enough sand to build up the yard almost 4 ft, then covered it with 12" of topsoil. I was left with a nice level yard with great drainage.


----------

